# Air Studios Wins Two Year Battle For Survival!!



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2017)

A friend at Air just sent me this, great news today!!!!!, and great job by the audio and music community to have there backs!!!

http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/air-s...l-over-basement-next-door-withdrawn-1-5235164


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 13, 2017)

Ah, finally! Fantastic news.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 14, 2017)

This is excellent news, especially coming on the heels of the news that Avatar in NYC has been saved as well.


----------



## thov72 (Oct 14, 2017)

so I hope the income during this half year is worth more than the money they had to spend on lawyers


----------



## SterlingArcher (Oct 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> A friend at Air just sent me this, great news today!!!!!, and great job by the audio and music community to have there backs!!!
> 
> http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/air-s...l-over-basement-next-door-withdrawn-1-5235164



VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Dear All,

I am very pleased to report that the Jefferies, the neighbour to Air Studios has withdrawn their appeal and all applications for a swimming pool basement. This is a historic victory for Air but it is at the same time a pyrrhic victory because this was a 2 year fight to safeguard their interests and it cost them over £200,000. They will now try to recover their costs.

The Jeffries have refused to confirm that they will not re-apply so Air is forced to stay vigilant.

So, Air Studios is safe now and into the future. Air has asked me to pass on their thanks to everyone who has signed and who has steadfastly supported them.

Below is the note on Air’s website:

Fantastic News!- Basement Swimming Pool Application Dropped!

To let everyone know that our neighbours have decided to drop both Appeals and both Planning Applications for their proposed basement development!

We are so relieved and so incredibly thankful to all of you who have supported us over the last couple years.

Every musician, artist, composer, client, music fan, engineer, producer, the local community, film and tv company, record label, other recording studios, local government, other government agencies, industry bodies and all our brilliant staff- Your efforts have played such a huge part in helping to get to this resolution. We cannot thank you enough!

Currently there is nothing to stop new applications of a similar nature but if they do we hope we can count on your future support if required!

We will of course update you all with more news as and when we get it.

Again- thank you, thank you, thank you! You have been amazing

AIR Studios
13-10-2017

Thank you all for signing petitions and spreading the word. All of your help has been so appreciated. All the best to you all.

Yours

Thanks

Jessica Learmond-Criqui


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 17, 2017)

Hah. I just looked it up, and we lived right around the corner from there when I was a small child!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm sure HZ and other big wigs will be booking Air sessions in to help there situation out.


----------

